# Just decided on a home birth...



## Nikki_lou

So at my 20 week scan it was picked up that my placenta was low and I needed to be re scanned at 32 weeks to re check the position. The idea of a home birth has been thrown around a bit as my labour/ birth with ds was quick and straight forward but I didn't set my heart on it in case I had bad news at my next scan. 
Well i had the scan today and the placenta has moved up and everything is looking perfect so i have decided that id like to try for my home birth. My midwife briefly mentioned a home birth at my booking appointment but not a lot was said and now I've changed midwifes and no one has asked me my plans so far. My next appointment is at 34 weeks when I will mention it to her but im not sure if I've left it too late? Is there a lot of planning involved? Just after a bit of advise really from those that have had one before. 
Thanks! X


----------



## smallpeanut

Not too late at all :) just mention it to her next time. The only thing I had to do was register for a different hospital and it was the community midwives from there that came out to me but that's easy to sort. Good luck! Homebirth was the best experience of my life xx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

not too late at all. i would just mention it at your next appointment and they will make sure you are noted down properly etc. i think with a planned homebirth they drop some stuff off to your house in advance.

my last baby was an unplanned homebirth, basically i was having irregular contractions so the midwife came out to assess me at home and then told me i was 10cm and she ran to get an emergency delievry kit from her car! baby born shortly afterwards! so don't worry about late arrangements. she had everything she needed in the car inc gas and air, absorbant pads, scales, syringes etc everything!!


----------



## Nikki_lou

Thank you ladies, ill make sure I mention it next time then :)
Mrs Cupcake that's good to know they have everything with them anyway, sounds like she got there just in time!! 
I'm really excited now, just hope it goes ahead as planned x


----------



## BunnyN

Not that I'd recommend it but even in uk you can decide you want a HB after you have gone into labour and they have to send someone ;).


----------



## sophiebowaus

Have a safe HB! Its good to know that all is well with the baby and you as well. Hope you can discuss this to your midwife immediately so that you can have the ample time to prepare yourself and your better half. :)


----------



## MissRhead

Definitely not To late I didn't even decide to have mine untill 36 weeks, equipment was delivered at 37 weeks and now it's just a loooong wait lol. Good luck x


----------



## Nikki_lou

thanks again, i had my midwife appointment this morning and we have booked my 36 week one at home to discuss the home birth, make sure access etc is ok in case id need to transfer to hospital and sort out my birth plan! I cant wait! :D xx


----------



## BunnyN

Hope it goes well for you. HB was a fantastic experience for us.


----------



## madasa

You could make the decision in lbaour and it wouldn't be "too late". You can probably let them know by phone if you don't ant to wait for the appointment. :)


----------



## Live42day

I had a HWB. It was such a good decision. I would say to try and see if your primary MW have an assistant MW with her if not, no worries. When I went into labor, another person went into labor at the same time, but the chances of that happening is slim :) so it was good that my MW had an assistant MW for help and back-up.


----------



## Nikki_lou

Just a quick update to say that I had my home birth! Baby Theo was born on 28th May after a speedy 1hr 58 min active labour (waters broke 6 hours before he was born but only had niggley pains until it all kicked off !) I'm so so glad I chose to have him at home and if I was ever to have another baby I wouldn't hesitate to do it again! My midwife was amazing and there is nothing nicer than snuggling my newborn on my own sofa with a nice cuppa! X


----------



## JenStar1976

Congratulations Nikki! That's fabulous news. Glad it was quick and easy for you! Enjoy your time with your newborn Theo. xxxxxx


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations!!


----------



## BunnyN

Congratulations!


----------

